# Hash from trimmings



## Comfortablynumb

I watched a video on YouTube ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOwMZB6GSvk ) about making hash from the leaves.I have a Hawaiian Gold plant that has yet to show if it's male or female,if it's a male can I use the leaves from it to make hash? Also I have some buds of the Hawaiian Gold that I harvested and cured,can I use it for hash also? The reason I'm thinking of using it is when I smoked it,I hardly got a buzz from it.I've only been smoking weed for the past year so that should tell you just how much THC it has.

I've been throwing all my trimmings in the garbage and I realize now that I'm throwing away potential hash.


----------



## Comfortablynumb

Also what kind of silk screen mesh should I use,120 Mesh or 140?


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I believe you need tricomes and I don't think males produce them.  
Just a beginner so get more info......


----------



## pcduck

Males belong in the worm bin.
My bubble bags are 220 microns, 160 microns, 73 microns, down to 25 microns


----------



## giggy

like was said all the male is good for is the pollen or the compost pile. i have never made bubble hash but i make iso every crop season.


----------



## NiceBud

I made bubble hash once. I beat the pulp out of that stuff. It turned out green. Bad taste good for pain.


----------



## nIXne

You can make hash very easily from your trimmings! The process that is outlined in the video is similar to how Kief in the bottom of a 3 piece grinder is made. In my opinion that process is very time consuming and not very feasible if talking about doing large amounts. 

Here is how I go about making my hash:

Get a set of micron bubble bags as mentioned above, you can find a good deal on a set here:

http://www.virtualsunhydroponics.co...&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CJvGrtjk5ccCFUdufgodno8OIQ

After you have the bubble bags, go to a Vons, Albertsons, SaveMart, etc. Ask the register worker for a couple pounds of Dry Ice. The amount of DI needed depends on the amount you are processing. From reading your original post though, I think 5lbs will be more then enough. Should only cost 5 to 8 dollars max.  

Now that you have everything find a smooth and large surface to extract over. Youll also want to take a small cardboard box and cut the top and bottom off. Take thick plastic and line the inside of the box. This will act as a catch to make sure no material is lost to the sides.

Take your DI and crush it up to golf ball sized pieces. Then take your 220 micron bag and begin to layer your materials as so:

Dry Ice - Trimmings - Dry Ice - Trimmings 

Until you have just enough space left to grab the bag and secure the top tightly with a closed hand. Once you have done this, fold the top closed and allow the bag to sit for a few minutes. You will notice the outside of the bag frost up and begin to look "chilled". Now you are ready to start extracting, place the cardboard box over your flat surface with the bottom on the surface and the top exposed. Grab the bag and secure it tightly with your closed hand. Hold the bag inside of the box and start shaking the bag and material up and down. 

You will see a beautiful amber cloud come rushing out and fall to the surface and being caught on the inner edges of the box. Keep shaking until you notice a change in that color. Then pick the box up slowly and move it to a new corner of your flat surface. Begin shaking again and repeat the process until you are getting nothing but plant matter out of the bag.

Dump out the contents into a strainer or tray and pick the Dry Ice chunks out for the next round. You can even do this with your plant stems and get amazing quality hash. I wouldn't recommend running both together or running large stems through the bags either. As they have a tendency to scratch and rip the lining of the bags when shaking. So when doing stem runs make sure you cut them into small pieces first. After your done for the day, either store the DI in the freezer till later. Or place the left overs in your Flower area for an added co2 boost, it will dissipate within a day. 

I will be doing another extraction soon and will take pictures to make a pictorial post. Hopefully that will better help fill in any gaps I may have left out. Hope all is well with you and yours man and hope this helps! Happy growing!


----------



## OG1

I bought a 5 bag bubble bag system .. in the end there wasn't as much as I thought there'd be and it light green .. I then realized I don't trim my buds like the dispensary, therefore I end up smoking most of what would make good hash .. hmmmmm

Have a 5 bag system for sale

Peace


----------



## Comfortablynumb

With making hash from the trimmings from say one plant,would there be enough crystals coming through that would make all this work worthwhile? (easy to tell i'm a stoner)


----------



## nIXne

How large are your plants? If you can fill up a gallon zip lock bag loosely with trim and leaf, then yes. Other wise just continue to save up for a few runs and your golden.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I much prefer regular bubble hash to dry ice hash.  I don't know why, but the dry ice hash does not seem to have the hashy flavor that I love and get when using ice and water.


----------



## RubyRed

Comfortablynumb said:


> With making hash from the trimmings from say one plant,would there be enough crystals coming through that would make all this work worthwhile? (easy to tell i'm a stoner)




Depends on the quality of the product used. if the trim is coated with trichs is best. if the trim is most leaf product than don't expect for a great return


----------



## pcduck

:yeahthat:


----------



## Comfortablynumb

I've bought dry ice before but it's only available at a welding supply store here in the city (I was making dry ice bombs). The thing I hate about dry ice is it evaporates to nothing within 12 hours and I had it stored in a cooler too,so I'd have to use it as soon as I got home with it.
Can you describe the taste of hash?


----------



## bozzo420

as close to 100 micron as you can get .dry ice and shake above a glass. might not taste the best ,but good for cooking for sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Comfortablynumb said:


> I've bought dry ice before but it's only available at a welding supply store here in the city (I was making dry ice bombs). The thing I hate about dry ice is it evaporates to nothing within 12 hours and I had it stored in a cooler too,so I'd have to use it as soon as I got home with it.
> Can you describe the taste of hash?


 
That is weird--I live in a tiny little town in the mountains and I can get dry ice at the (one and only) grocery store in town.  Yes, you do need to buy it and use it as it does evaporate quite quickly.  I just don't like the taste of hash made with dry ice as much as hash made with ice.  I'm not sure that I can describe the taste of hash...

OG1--you might want to start trimming your plants like at the dispensaries.  Plants are trimmed that way, not because the tiny leaves don't have THC, they do, but because leaf material smokes harsh and nasty.  It is easier to trim properly when you know that you can get something out of those little sugar leaves and are not just throwing them away.

I now only use 3 bags--a 220 micron for the plant material and a 100 micron and a 45 micron for the hash.  I also always run the material twice.


----------



## oldsman

I've learned from a buddy that the colder things are when making it the better.He keeps his trim in the freezer,he uses empty pudding cups to make his ice cubes and always has water chilling in the fridge.Another tip is the colder you have everything the less you have to "beat" the material.He's found that being rough and actually beating the material is where you get "green" hash.Like you THG he only runs 3 bags and agitates and strains the material twice and produces some excellent hash.


----------



## Rosebud

Mr rb and i made dry ice keef, or hash and it works and I thought it was easier than the water and ice. It makes me very stoned and I too was shocked at the amount that came from trim..


----------



## Hushpuppy

I prefer dry ice hash myself. I think if the trim is dried and cured properly, and the right size screens used then the subsequent hash will taste better. But everyone has their own tastes so what tastes good to one doesn't to another.

That said, you WILL get more hash with the dry ice method than with the ice water method. The ice water method will produce a more pure hash that is cleaner tasting(when done right). But the dry ice produces more hash. This is because there are capitate and non-capitate trichomes on the leaves of the trim. This means that there are trichomes (resin glands) that sit atop the little stalks (capitate trichomes), and there are trichomes that sit flat against the leaf skin (or somewhat embedded in the leaf skin). When using the ice water and agitating, you don't get all of those trichomes that are embedded on the leaf skin. You do get all of the trichomes that are capitate.

However, with the dry ice method, while the dry ice does release nearly all of the trichomes (because of the freeze drying and crumbling of all material) you will get more leaf material with the trichomes, which will slightly "dirty" the resultant hash material. I personally like the small amount of leaf material as it tends to add more flavor.

With both methods, it is easy to get a certain amount of "extra stuff" in the final material. It comes down to the size screen you use and how hard/long you work the trim to release the trichomes. Both of these methods will produce nice product but it takes some time and experience doing it to really get the nuances of the methods down. So the more you do it, the better you will get at producing a better product


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I now only use 3 bags--a 220 micron for the plant material and a 100 micron and a 45 micron for the hash. I also always run the material twice.



Same, cept I use 120 micron and 90 micro. I do not enjoy running the 73 and DEFINITELY not the 25!! I rather just run the 120 and 90 twice and be done with it... let the rest go to 'the ground gods'.  

Speaking of which.. I want to purchase two more sets of 120 and 90 so that when I do my double run, I don't have to clean the bags too many times more than need be.


----------



## NiceBud

Wow
Read a section and learn something off topic. I need to trim them better. I was leaving leaves behind to make it better I thought. I was only making it bad. Now I will do surgery on my buds.:dancing::rant::aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

On some plants the "sugar leaves"(aka bud leaves) can hold some seriously nice hash making material. I don't have room in my freezer to keep it for making bubble so I dry and cure mine much like my bud then I use the dry ice method and/or dry sieve screens. I dry it and then store it in a large tote to allow it to cure. the tote is shallow so that it stays dry and doesn't pack down and mildew. When I have a full tote, I go to making hash. 

View attachment HashBDST4-6.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

If you go with the "bubble Hash" method, which involves ice water, be sure to press out the water from your hash haul and then thoroughly dry it in cool, dark, and dry place. I forgot to dry my last run and jarred it like I do with the dry ice hash and it fermented on me. I lost 30g of quality hash :doh:


----------



## Gooch

press that **** into rosin, and have solvent-less shatter


----------



## Mountain209man

After you bubble bag it make sure and chop it up into a powder to dry faster n more evenly 

View attachment IMG_20161213_114656.jpg


----------



## umbra

IMO got rid of the bags and go to bubble bowls or stainless steel sieves. Just so much easier to deal with and clean.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014TMQTIG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FJDEZ6S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mountain209man

umbra said:


> IMO got rid of the bags and go to bubble bowls or stainless steel sieves. Just so much easier to deal with and clean.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014TMQTIG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FJDEZ6S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Those r nice but I use a washing machine. I'm not sure they would work for a "wet" process. Would like to try them just not wat I'm used to


----------



## umbra

the bubble bowls fit on a 5 gal bucket and are meant for both bubble and dry ice. The stainless setup is cheap enough to just try them. They work. I live in the 209 area.


----------



## Rosebud

Hushpuppy, that looks awesome up there.

i got one of those screens... no shake, just bud here.. but i will try it.


----------

